# [WTB] Dark Elf Sisters of Slaughter Bits



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Howdy!

So I am going to be doing a custom sculpt of the Warmachine Solo Eiryss for myself, and was looking for 2-3 Sisters of Slaughter bodies to use as a base for the sculpts. I am only doing 1 sculpt, but figure if I have 2-3 bodies I can have some wiggle room in case I mess up. I was looking at the sprues on GW's website and noticed that the bodies come separate from one of the legs, so basically all I need are 3 bodies and 3 legs that go with those bodies (in other words, I need everything bu arms/heads/weapons and so forth).

I can pay via paypal, and live in Oregon. Or if you would like to trade or work something out, we can do that too, just PM me either way and let me know! Even if you just happen to have one or two you can spare, that would be great also as I have looked for 3-4 hours online and cannot find any 28mm nude female figures to buy and use as a base to sculpt off of, so these seem like the closest I am going to get. 

Cheers!


----------

